# Help with sexing budgie



## BirdBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

i just brought a 3 month old budgie recently, the breeder told me that it was male, however i noticed some flakiness on the cere, i was told this means the cere could be changing color as the budgie matures.


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

i no u posted a while ago .. any news on the sex of your budgie ?


----------



## wolf king (Sep 3, 2010)

Male 100%


----------



## Allpetz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi its Blue for males and a fawny / pinky colour for females, if they seem to get alot of dry skin, etc around their faces it could be a condition called scaley face which is common in Budgies x 
Emma


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

It is a male. You could try spraying your bird with some warm water on a regular basis this might get rid of any flakiness. Also put a branch in that he can rub his cere on. They love a bath too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

BirdBoy said:


> i just brought a 3 month old budgie recently, the breeder told me that it was male, however i noticed some flakiness on the cere, i was told this means the cere could be changing color as the budgie matures.


its defo a boy and looks 100% normal.........ie no scally face ....


----------



## alexdrum (Oct 17, 2011)

BirdBoy said:


> i just brought a 3 month old budgie recently, the breeder told me that it was male, however i noticed some flakiness on the cere, i was told this means the cere could be changing color as the budgie matures.


dont worry about that. its a male budgie. after getting mature u can sure of it.


----------

